# P/rr/s Devotees...make Yourself Known!



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

Slowly but surely I am trying to do a website, book (or series of articles), and much more with P/RR/S. Heck, Tank already has T-shirts covered, LOL! (You rock Tank)! 

If you are a P/RR/S user, let me know in this thread as I will try to make you all part of the website in some way. Or, if you have suggestions about a site...or if you are a website builder...let me know.

In addition, use this thread to share anything about P/RR/S that you wish. Let this thread evolve in any way you like.


----------



## Akateros (Jun 28, 2004)

Devotees? Let's not get hasty.

I am not yet prepared to put "groupie" (of any creed) in my sig line, but I'm heading into my third round of plain-vanilla P/RR/S, and am enjoying it. I'm gaining strength, and lats.

The targeted brevity of the workouts is another big plus in my opinion. Yes! sacrilege! I do not care to spend all day in my gym, just get it over with and stagger away in the approved manner.


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

Akateros said:
			
		

> Devotees? Let's not get hasty.
> 
> I am not yet prepared to put "groupie" (of any creed) in my sig line, but I'm heading into my third round of plain-vanilla P/RR/S, and am enjoying it. I'm gaining strength, and lats.
> 
> The targeted brevity of the workouts is another big plus in my opinion. Yes! sacrilege! I do not care to spend all day in my gym, just get it over with and stagger away in the approved manner.


LOL. Thanks for contributing to this thread!


----------



## Var (Jun 28, 2004)

Solid program!    I used it for quite a while and really like it.  My body responds best to these types of microcylces, so its perfect for me.  I think its especially useful for people who dont know enough about periodization to put together a workout of their own.  This is easy to follow and effective.


----------



## mwman (Jun 28, 2004)

I design websites if you need help in that aspect.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 28, 2004)

Before beginning P-RR-S, I went through a 7 week cycle of purely P-RR.  I planned on doing it for longer, but I don't feel like getting into the details as to why.  I really like the P-RR program in and of itself, so I was really excited to begin P-RR-S.  

I am sore a lot more frequently after P-RR-S workouts than I used to be.  I take this as a good sign.  However, I am currently cutting.  I don't think I'm going to notice the full benefits until I begin bulking again.  I definitely like the program so far, and I will probably use it frequently throughout my training career.


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

Var said:
			
		

> Solid program!  I used it for quite a while and really like it. My body responds best to these types of microcylces, so its perfect for me. I think its especially useful for people who dont know enough about periodization to put together a workout of their own. This is easy to follow and effective.


Thanks Var!


----------



## gopro (Jun 28, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Before beginning P-RR-S, I went through a 7 week cycle of purely P-RR. I planned on doing it for longer, but I don't feel like getting into the details as to why. I really like the P-RR program in and of itself, so I was really excited to begin P-RR-S.
> 
> I am sore a lot more frequently after P-RR-S workouts than I used to be. I take this as a good sign. However, I am currently cutting. I don't think I'm going to notice the full benefits until I begin bulking again. I definitely like the program so far, and I will probably use it frequently throughout my training career.


Appreciate CP


----------



## Paynne (Jun 28, 2004)

Just starting my second round.  My online jounal is titled "determination" if anyone is interested.  I haven't posted todays workout yet but the strength increase was in the "holy shit" category.


----------



## Rocco32 (Jun 28, 2004)

Just starting the program again. Tried some other programs for the past few months, but which one am I coming back too? That's right. Judging by pics I take periodically I most definately looked my best during P/RR/S training. And yes I am a groupie and am not ashamed of it!!


----------



## TaPo31 (Jun 28, 2004)

I started with the P/RR/S routine about 5 months ago.  After completing 3 cycles of it, I switched to the P/RR/S part II and I love it.  There is never a workout that goes by where I am not sore, something that tells me that my body is not becoming complacent and is continuing to be challenged.  P/RR/S is hands down the best training program I have ever used.


----------



## topolo (Jun 28, 2004)

GP I haven't tried it yet but I plan to as I am a big fan of yours!


----------



## aztecwolf (Jun 28, 2004)

just completed first week of power and all i can say is that my chest feels like it is going to rip apart when i try to open my arms.... i luv it


----------



## Phred (Jun 28, 2004)

I am in my 6th week of p/rr/s.  It is to soon for me to give any credible feedback as the first RR and shock weeks were shake down weeks.  My plan is to stick with it for 3 months.  Then looking to adjust by going to P/P/RR/S.  I had been on a power training routine for about 5 months and had to adjust my weights to hit the rep ranges used in the RR and Shock weeks.  I do feel sore more than I did with the power routine I was using.  I anticipate I will not be disappointed.  I work out back monday, chest tuesday, legs wednesday, shoulders & calfs thursday and bis & tris on friday.  Rest sat and sun.  Well OK, cardio on sat and sunday by walking my dogs.


----------



## Jenny (Jun 28, 2004)

Did my first power workout yesterday and I loved it


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

-Paynne...awesome...thanks so much!
-rock...well, you know you are a "brother" of mine!
-TaPo...thanks for your constant support!
-aztec...great feedback...thank you.
-Phred...I hope my program ends up working brilliantly for you!
-Jenny...glad the first workout went well!

Thanks everyone...this is a big help!


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jun 29, 2004)

Gopro, i'm a very skilled 6+ years experience graphic/web designer. i dont have time to take on a full project, but could do some sort of logo/design for you. I'm better on the graphic end then the programming end..


----------



## bludevil (Jun 29, 2004)

I've tried the P/RR/S routine in the past. Since then I've tried many other routines but have found the P/RR/SS routine better suits me and my goals. I'm going on vacation next week, but when I get back, I'll be starting on the program again.


----------



## Blieb (Jun 29, 2004)

I'm in my 4th week.  So back on my 2nd power week.  I have to take a week off when I go up to visit family first week of July ... I'm actually sad about it!

I like getting in, busting out the sets and getting out in about an hour, sometimes more sometimes less.  I like the different groupings and the method behind it.

I have been mtn biking more the past year, and lost a lot of my abilities in the gym, I know I'm only in week 4, but I'm almost back to where I was.  Seeing great gains in my lifts.  I plan to stick with this throughout my 4 month carb-cycle cut, with another week off somewhere in there, then will adjust accordingly depending on how my goals change.


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

Blieb and Blue Devil...thanks for contributing! I really appreciate it!


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

zenreich6005 said:
			
		

> Gopro, i'm a very skilled 6+ years experience graphic/web designer. i dont have time to take on a full project, but could do some sort of logo/design for you. I'm better on the graphic end then the programming end..


I will definitely keep this in mind and may just contact you.


----------



## nmuriqi (Jun 29, 2004)

It's not a program god damn it, it's a lifestyle.  And boy am i big because of it.


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

nmuriqi said:
			
		

> It's not a program god damn it, it's a lifestyle. And boy am i big because of it.


I love this one!!


----------



## Riverdragon (Jun 29, 2004)

I did the full P/RR/S and decided that I wasn't quite ready for the shock week. So now I am doing my P/P/RR/RR. I have been doing this for about 6 weeks now and have been sore after every workout since I started.

For me the hard part is trying to fit the shock week in there. In my gym it gets very crowded in the afternoon which is when I train. It's difficult at best to go from station to station when there is that many people there.


----------



## CowPimp (Jun 29, 2004)

Riverdragon said:
			
		

> I did the full P/RR/S and decided that I wasn't quite ready for the shock week. So now I am doing my P/P/RR/RR. I have been doing this for about 6 weeks now and have been sore after every workout since I started.
> 
> For me the hard part is trying to fit the shock week in there. In my gym it gets very crowded in the afternoon which is when I train. It's difficult at best to go from station to station when there is that many people there.


Just drag some dumbells over to whatever other piece of equipment you want to use.  Make use of one exercise that uses dumbells as part of the superset.  Voila!


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

CowPimp said:
			
		

> Just drag some dumbells over to whatever other piece of equipment you want to use. Make use of one exercise that uses dumbells as part of the superset. Voila!


Great response CP. Sometimes doing supersets can be tough if 2 pieces of equipment are not right near eachother. So, if the gym is extra crowded you may have to do what CP says. Drag some dumbells over to another piece of equipment and modify your supersets so that there is one dumbell exercise and one machine or barbell exercise.

Examples:

-flyes/bench press
-dumbell pullover/pulldown
-side lateral/military press

Etc.


----------



## J'Bo (Jun 29, 2004)

just what gp needs. 
 a thread, a website, and a clan to worship him   

 i am a secret p/rr/s user and lover  :shh:


----------



## rockcrest (Jun 29, 2004)

p/rr/s 4 life!


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> just what gp needs.
> a thread, a website, and a clan to worship him
> 
> i am a secret p/rr/s user and lover  :shh:


Only need you and Sapphy to worship me...the rest can just think I'm really cool!


----------



## gopro (Jun 29, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> p/rr/s 4 life!


Thanks my friend!!


----------



## Sean0621 (Jun 29, 2004)

I've been on P/RR/S for almost 2 months now, I'm in shock week again, and I love it, it's crazy hardcore. Definatley the best routine I've ever done by far.


----------



## zaemon (Jun 29, 2004)

top-notch program!  i've been getting sores almost everytime after i came out of the gym... and it doesn't take long period too! 

CONCLUSION:
 ROCK ON, P/RR/S!


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

Sean0621 said:
			
		

> I've been on P/RR/S for almost 2 months now, I'm in shock week again, and I love it, it's crazy hardcore. Definatley the best routine I've ever done by far.


I love it! You guys are awesome! I can't tell you how happy it makes me that you love the program!

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

zaemon said:
			
		

> top-notch program!  i've been getting sores almost everytime after i came out of the gym... and it doesn't take long period too!
> 
> CONCLUSION:
> ROCK ON, P/RR/S!


Thanks zaemon! Nice to know that people all over the world are hitting the gym P/RR/S style!


----------



## Sapphire (Jun 30, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Only need you and Sapphy to worship me...the rest can just think I'm really cool!


AND I DO WORSHIP YOU, Oh wise one!      I am a P/RR/S groupie for sure!!!  

I am in rep range week and all I can say is OUCH!!!    . 

I LOVE P/RR/S and I ADORE MY GoPro!!!


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> AND I DO WORSHIP YOU, Oh wise one!  I am a P/RR/S groupie for sure!!!
> 
> I am in rep range week and all I can say is OUCH!!!   .
> 
> I LOVE P/RR/S and I ADORE MY GoPro!!!


Well, this quote speaks for itself. All I can say is how thankful I am to have such a sweetie amongst my P/RR/S devotees.


----------



## Larva (Jun 30, 2004)

i been on p-rr-rr-s for awhile and i gain the most muscle and strength fromthis program. i just started doing p-p-rr-s since i love deads and squats. great progam thanks gopro

oh i do design work so if you need anyhelp with that just ask


----------



## gopro (Jun 30, 2004)

Larva said:
			
		

> i been on p-rr-rr-s for awhile and i gain the most muscle and strength fromthis program. i just started doing p-p-rr-s since i love deads and squats. great progam thanks gopro
> 
> oh i do design work so if you need anyhelp with that just ask


Thanks Larva! I'm glad P/RR/S is filling your needs. Where on LI are you located?


----------



## Tank316 (Jun 30, 2004)

i have used this program for over 2 1/2 yrs now and love it. works for both cutting and bulking.P/RR/Sh II is also a great program for those who are advanced enough.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jun 30, 2004)

Well Im on my 7th week of it, Power!  I have noticed intense gains boy....I'm talkin very noticable gains and its helpin me grow to the big boy play pen.  I am not very massive but every time I go in the gym I always shock one person.  Gains are awsome and I love this program.

I think after this cycle I will need to change it up, I see people have been using P/RR/S II, damn I really haven't been around here much I didn't know it was out already!  Working full time fugin blows man no time for anything.  Could someone point me in the right direction?

And heres a true story from today...I went to the gym with my partner as ussual same time.  I was doing legs and was squatting my measly 205 when a guy came up to me and was like man whats the book for?....my "bible" aka gopro's routine stapled in it w/ my current bulking diet......and I explained everything to him.  He started bitching about you need to work each muscle 2-3 times a week or you will never grow.  I kept my mouth shut until this ignorant fool was done but when he finished I let him have it. I was like this routine is the best I have ever used, nothing tops it.  You don't grow in the gym you grow outside of it so by spending 7 days a week 3-4 hours a day in here you will kill yourself.  I asked him how long he has been working out and why his form was so damn sloppy, he replied 7 years and I'm perfect.  I simply laughed and said I have been hardcore for about 16 months and have made more gains then anyone I know and touched on his sloppy form while he watched me squat.  He was baffled by my proper form but still insisted on being better then me.  I simply showed him my progress pictures and he almost flipped a shit.........then complimented me and gopro for his routine.  As I went for my last set of squats I was ass down and stuck on my 4th rep....out of no where my mouth just shouted "BRING THE PAIN, BRING THE MUSCLE!!", my favorite quote from gopro and I drove that weight right up......the guy started to laugh and applauded me.  He was like did you come up with that yourself...I was like hell no, I say that when ever I imagine my man gopro as I lift, its called ispiration!  I may not have not brought him to the other side where all of us groupies go but I sure opened this fools eyes.  All b/c someone was willing to help me out...psst gopro for all of you who are lost.....

Just had to throw my comments in here, sorrys its so long but I don't get on much and when it comes to gopro I could write forever, he is an awsome person.  Keep up the hard work gopro, this is a good thing you have goin and its spreading like wildfire.  I have actually seen others in my gym using it, so its definatly working and spreading around my area.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> i have used this program for over 2 1/2 yrs now and love it. works for both cutting and bulking.P/RR/Sh II is also a great program for those who are advanced enough.


Tank my brother, thanks as always for your continued support and for making up those awesome teeshirts! I wear mine to the gym all the time and people keep saying, "Cool shirt!" Then they ask about the program and BAMN, another groupie! 

Tank=P/RR/S catalyst


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Well Im on my 7th week of it, Power! I have noticed intense gains boy....I'm talkin very noticable gains and its helpin me grow to the big boy play pen. I am not very massive but every time I go in the gym I always shock one person. Gains are awsome and I love this program.
> 
> I think after this cycle I will need to change it up, I see people have been using P/RR/S II, damn I really haven't been around here much I didn't know it was out already! Working full time fugin blows man no time for anything. Could someone point me in the right direction?
> 
> ...


Deadbolt, I cannot thank you enough for what you have written here. I had to read it twice, cause I was so impressed by your words. When I read things like this it always reminds me why its a great thing to help people in such an important endeavor as improving one's body and health, and thus, making them feel better about themselves in other aspects of life. You are a great representative, not only for my P/RR/S program, but for all lifters in general.

Your comments are appreciated more than you know.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 1, 2004)

VERY well said DeadBolt!


----------



## bludevil (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey, I want to know where I can get these t-shirts at


----------



## brennan (Jul 1, 2004)

Ya i'm on my third cycle of P/RR/S and it's by far my favorite workout. I love the structure, i'm sore as balls the next day without fail and I like brevity of it! Is P/RR/S 2 out yet?????


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 1, 2004)

bludevil said:
			
		

> Hey, I want to know where I can get these t-shirts at


Ditto, I want some of em.  I see guys wearing all kinds of other garbage bodbuilding shirts I think its time I brought some real gear into that place heh.  Something that actually works!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 1, 2004)

I'll post a pic with the t's i made up, some might like, some might not. but be patient please, i'm reeeeeeeaaaaaaallly busy!!!!i'll take orders in about 3-4 wks!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 1, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Tank my brother, thanks as always for your continued support and for making up those awesome teeshirts! I wear mine to the gym all the time and people keep saying, "Cool shirt!" Then they ask about the program and BAMN, another groupie!
> 
> Tank=P/RR/S catalyst


well Eric, i cant say enough about the program/system as i call it, but above that, i cant say enough about the person who created it.You're a true friend!!!!


----------



## zenreich6005 (Jul 1, 2004)

Hey Eric, is that you in the new vpx nitrous  add in the new flex/muscle and fitness?


----------



## ismeefoo (Jul 1, 2004)

I am in my 7th week of P/RR/S. This is Power week. I have to say that so far I love it. I love the change of pace every week. My favorite would have to be power week. Sometimes I am tempted to do P/P/RR/S, but I am trying to be patient before I move on to a more advanced version. I would definitely like to see/buy one of these t-shirts that have been mentioned. I don't know you GoPro, but I love the routine, keep up the great work. I look forward to any new info and tips.


----------



## gopro (Jul 1, 2004)

zenreich6005 said:
			
		

> Hey Eric, is that you in the new vpx nitrous add in the new flex/muscle and fitness?


YES IT IS...GOOD CALL!


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2004)

brennan said:
			
		

> Ya i'm on my third cycle of P/RR/S and it's by far my favorite workout. I love the structure, i'm sore as balls the next day without fail and I like brevity of it! Is P/RR/S 2 out yet?????


You comments are very appreciated Brennan...thanks so much buddy!


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> well Eric, i cant say enough about the program/system as i call it, but above that, i cant say enough about the person who created it.You're a true friend!!!!


Tank, you know that I haven't even met you and yet I consider you like a brother. I can't thank you enough for handling the t-shirt thing. Hopefully soon it will be on a large scale.

Tank=TRUE gentleman


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2004)

ismeefoo said:
			
		

> I am in my 7th week of P/RR/S. This is Power week. I have to say that so far I love it. I love the change of pace every week. My favorite would have to be power week. Sometimes I am tempted to do P/P/RR/S, but I am trying to be patient before I move on to a more advanced version. I would definitely like to see/buy one of these t-shirts that have been mentioned. I don't know you GoPro, but I love the routine, keep up the great work. I look forward to any new info and tips.


Ismeefoo...love the name! Thanks for your support. I hope that you continue to use my program and make excellent progress. Always look for new tips and updates here at IM.


----------



## Larva (Jul 2, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thanks Larva! I'm glad P/RR/S is filling your needs. Where on LI are you located?



i live in levittown, but i work out in syosset


----------



## gopro (Jul 2, 2004)

Larva said:
			
		

> i live in levittown, but i work out in syosset


Used to go to the Levittown Theaters on Hempstead Tpk all the time. Also would go to Manero's steakhouse on Jehrico Tpk all the time too!


----------



## Larva (Jul 2, 2004)

wow small world, i never ate there i'll give it a shot


----------



## DieselPower (Jul 3, 2004)

I'm towards the end of my first rep week and so far i'm very happy with my progress.  Before starting this program I would leave the gym with slighty tight muscles but now I leave the gym rock tight.  Thanks gopro


----------



## rks1969 (Jul 4, 2004)

I started p/rr/s in February @ 203 lbs & 22% bf. Using these workouts & a cutting diet from Beverly Intl. I lost down to 185lbs & 15% bf. Now I have gained back up to 205lbs & 18% bf. with the new program. Thanks Gopro for posting such a great system.


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2004)

Larva said:
			
		

> wow small world, i never ate there i'll give it a shot


Pretty good food...rarely too crowded.


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2004)

DieselPower said:
			
		

> I'm towards the end of my first rep week and so far i'm very happy with my progress. Before starting this program I would leave the gym with slighty tight muscles but now I leave the gym rock tight. Thanks gopro


Awesome...thanks Diesel!


----------



## gopro (Jul 6, 2004)

rks1969 said:
			
		

> I started p/rr/s in February @ 203 lbs & 22% bf. Using these workouts & a cutting diet from Beverly Intl. I lost down to 185lbs & 15% bf. Now I have gained back up to 205lbs & 18% bf. with the new program. Thanks Gopro for posting such a great system.


You are more than welcome! Great progress! I wish you continued success with the program and thanks for your comments.


----------



## Alaric (Jul 6, 2004)

Well, I've been using gopro's program for a little over a year.  I took a short break, and yesterday I was just starting it back up.  I've made great gains, with the help of his program I was able to bulk up to 180, and cut down to 165 (where I currently am).  I've never been this cut in my life, and I'm loving it, my abs are finally starting to show through.  When I start a full P/RR/S cycle in september, i will also be adding gopro's modification for the bench max, as well as a bulk for the winter.  I'll give you guys an update on that, or you can check it out in my journal.


----------



## South-Africa (Jul 7, 2004)

Gopro -Sorry I have been away for awhile. I am P/RR/S addict from South Africa that is doing well and looking good since I started using your style. Any T-shirts on on offer let me know!!!

Gopro - thanks a million....for every admirer I get I owe it to you!!!!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

Alaric said:
			
		

> Well, I've been using gopro's program for a little over a year. I took a short break, and yesterday I was just starting it back up. I've made great gains, with the help of his program I was able to bulk up to 180, and cut down to 165 (where I currently am). I've never been this cut in my life, and I'm loving it, my abs are finally starting to show through. When I start a full P/RR/S cycle in september, i will also be adding gopro's modification for the bench max, as well as a bulk for the winter. I'll give you guys an update on that, or you can check it out in my journal.


Great stuff Alaric! Thanks for posting this!!


----------



## gopro (Jul 7, 2004)

South-Africa said:
			
		

> Gopro -Sorry I have been away for awhile. I am P/RR/S addict from South Africa that is doing well and looking good since I started using your style. Any T-shirts on on offer let me know!!!
> 
> Gopro - thanks a million....for every admirer I get I owe it to you!!!!!


Kind words...thank you. Youdon't post much, but when you do its usually in regards to P/RR/S, and I really appreciate that!


----------



## BigE (Jul 7, 2004)

Have not been keeping up with the site but I have been doing the P/RR/S for about 2 months now and loving every minute!!!!!!!! I am in my rep range week and really excited about it.  Also does anyone know if P/RR/S II is out yet and if so where can I find that?


----------



## gopro (Jul 8, 2004)

BigE said:
			
		

> Have not been keeping up with the site but I have been doing the P/RR/S for about 2 months now and loving every minute!!!!!!!! I am in my rep range week and really excited about it. Also does anyone know if P/RR/S II is out yet and if so where can I find that?


Thanks for chiming in! Glad you are liking the program. P/RR/S II is not fully developed yet, but there is a thread here in the training forum where I begin to outline some of the basics of P/RR/S II.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 8, 2004)

I volunteer to be the P/RR/S II guinea pig!!!


----------



## Paynne (Jul 8, 2004)

I bet gp could use some PRRS II beta testers, just like with TP-PT


----------



## gopro (Jul 8, 2004)

Paynne said:
			
		

> I bet gp could use some PRRS II beta testers, just like with TP-PT


Rissole is already using the revised P and RR week as outlined in the P/RR/S thread I put up here a while back. He loves it. But it is only for the very advanced. Soon, there will be lots more info on the new program.


----------



## DeadBolt (Jul 8, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I volunteer to be the P/RR/S II guinea pig!!!



I think I know someone else who would like to as well....

Wink wink

Nudg Nudg

  

















OK its me.....


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 8, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thanks for chiming in! Glad you are liking the program. P/RR/S II is not fully developed yet, but there is a thread here in the training forum where I begin to outline some of the basics of P/RR/S II.


i started this almost a month ago.
Day 1

Back
???Week 1
rackDeadlift 5X1-2
Smith Bent Row 3X3-4
Wide Grip Pullups 3X4-5
Close Grip Seated Row 3X5-6

-Week 2
full  Deads 5X1-2
Rev Grip Pulldowns 3X3-4
Smith Bent Row 3X4-5
Cable 1-Arm Row 3X5-6

???Week 3
CG Pulldown 3X6-8
DB Row 3X8-10
Str. Bar Cable Row 2X11-15
Pullover 2X16-20

???Week 4
Rev Grip Bent Row 2X8-10
s.s. w/WG Pulldown 2X8-10
Deadlift 3X4-6
s.s. w/ Hyperextensions 3X10-12
CG Seated Row 3X6-8(dropsets)


Traps
???Week 1
Seated DB Shrug 3X6-8
Smith Behind Shrug 3X4-6
???Week 2
Lying Cable Shrug 3X4-6
Smith Shrug 2X4-6
-Week 3
CG Upright Row 3X6-8
DB Shrug 2X15-20
???Week 4
DB Shrug 3X8-10
s.s. w/Smith Shrug 3X8-10

Day 4

Quads
???Week 1
full Squats 5X2-3
Leg Press 3X4-5
Single Leg Extension 3X5-6
???Week 2
Leg Press 5X2-3
Hack Squat 3X4-5
Leg Extension 3X5-6
???Week 3
Leg Press 4X7-10
Hack Squat 3X11-15
Leg Extension 3X16-20
???Week 4
Leg Extension 3X8-10
s.s. w/ Front Squat 3X8-10
Sissy Squat 2X8-10
s.s. w/ Squat Machine 2X8-10
Hack Squat 3X6-10(drop)

Hamstrings
???Week 1
Lying Leg Curl 5X2-3
DB Straight Leg Dead 3X4-6
???Week 2
Lying Single Leg Curl 5X2-3
Seated Leg Curl 3X4-6
???Week 3
Lying Leg Curl 3X6-8
Straight Leg Dead 2X8-11
Seated Leg Curl 2X12-15
???Week 4
Lying Leg Curl 3X8-10
s.s. w/ Kneeling Leg Curl 3X8-10
Single Leg Curl 3X6-10 (drop)

Calves
???Week 1______
???Week 2______
???Week 3______

Day 2

Chest
???Week 1
Bench 6X1-2 
Smith Incline 3X3-4
Flye 3X5-6
-Week 2
Smith Incline 6X1-2
DB Bench 3X3-4
Cable Flye 3X5-6
???Week 3
Incline DB 3X7-10
Smith Bench 3X11-15
Flye 3X16-20
???Week 4
Smith Flat to Neck 3X8-10
s.s. w/Cable Crossover 3X8-10
Incline Flye 2X8-10
s.s. w/ Dips 2X8-10
Mach. Bench Presss 3X8-10(drop)

Triceps
???Week 1
Dips 5X2-3
Skullcrusher 3X4-5
DB French Curl 3X5-6
-Week 2
Str. Bar French Curl 5X2-3
Pressdown 3X4-5
Dips 3X5-6
???Week 3
Dips 3X6-9
Pushdown 3X10-13
Kickback 2X14-20
???Week 4
Str. Bar Pushdown 2X6-10
s.s. w/ Cable Overhead 2X6-10
Rev. Grip Pressdown 2X6-10
s.s. w/ Incline Skullcrusher 2X6-10
2 Bench Dips 2X6-10(drop)





Day 5

Shoulders
???Week 1
Smith Military 3X1-2
Upright Row 3X3-4
Side Lateral 2X5-6
-Week 2
Mach. Military 3X2-3
Cable Side Laterals 3X4-5
Bent Lateral 3X5-6
???Week 3
DB Military 3X6-8
Side Lateral 2X8-10
Front Lateral 2X10-15
???Week 4
Hammer Military 3X8-10
s.s. w/ seated side lateral 3X8-10
DB Upright 2X8-10
s.s. w/ DB Military 2X8-10
Cable Front Raise 3X6-8(drop)

Biceps
???Week 1
Barbell Curl 4X2-3
Preacher Curl 2X4-5
DB Hammer Curl 2X5-6
-Week 2
Curl Bar Curl 4X2-3
DB Preacher 2X4-5
Lying Cable Curl 2X5-6
???Week 3
Incline DB Curl 3X7-10
Cable Curl 2X11-15
Concentration Curl 2X16-20
???Week 4
Standing Curl Bar 2X6-10
s.s. w/ DB Preacher Curl 2X6-10
DB Drop Curl 3X6-10 (drop)
----
rest intervals 2-3 min tops
 my bdy ft has stayed at 13.6 % my bdy wt when i started 221and now at 225. the only cardio i do is 15 min HIIT after the wts.
pro 375-400 grams
carbs 150 to 250[this varies]
fats 30 efa grams
10-15 sat[venison keeps this low]
TaPo31 came up with the above program. i made a few changes, but i love the results!!!


----------



## TaPo31 (Jul 8, 2004)

Tank, I had no idea, I am honored to have someone of your level use my little setup, although I can't take much credit at all, the real credit goes to GP for developing such a great program.

Taylor


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 9, 2004)

TaPo31 said:
			
		

> Tank, I had no idea, I am honored to have someone of your level use my little setup, although I can't take much credit at all, the real credit goes to GP for developing such a great program.
> 
> Taylor


Its a great program like you said. It has taken me to a different level already, its a great feeling to be going on 41 and have alot of young lifters want to train with you. I have two young bb'ers that went through 9 wks of version I, they were very pleased with the results, and i might add, very sore at times.
A good sore,but sore!!!!! 
I have played around with alot of Bcaa's before during and after my last month of version II, its an intense program, so i didnt wanted to make sure i got my butt covered in all aspects of recovery. on non training days Gp suggested up to 400 grams of protein, man, did i love that idea!!!!!!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2004)

ummm excuse me. who is the HOT man in GP's Avi


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

I told GP all the girls on IM would LOVE that pic!     
I made him that AVI.. he needed a change!


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> ummm excuse me. who is the HOT man in GP's Avi



Some dude...ok...me


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> I told GP all the girls on IM would LOVE that pic!
> I made him that AVI.. he needed a change!



You change yours every other day...I change mine every 3 years...so what?


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2004)

TaPo31 said:
			
		

> Tank, I had no idea, I am honored to have someone of your level use my little setup, although I can't take much credit at all, the real credit goes to GP for developing such a great program.
> 
> Taylor



Thanks TaPo, but what Tank is trying to say, is that you came up with an excellent "version" of P/RR/S, and I agree, as I told you on the VPXforums. And anytime you impress Tank, you have impressed ONE BIG MOFO!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> You change yours every other day...I change mine every 3 years...so what?




You should change yours more often.. maybe some shirtless pics!


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You should change yours more often.. maybe some shirtless pics!



I gotta charge for those


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 9, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> I gotta charge for those




WHAT!???  How about a trade?


----------



## Paynne (Jul 9, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> Its a great program like you said. It has taken me to a different level already, its a great feeling to be going on 41 and have alot of young lifters want to train with you



Yeah I'm the same age, and I'm the only one in that age group that is in the power rack rather than the nautilus machines all the time. As I've said before, my goal is to be the first 65 year old underwear model   

I see that version is P/P/RR/S.  That program looks great but I'm gonna stick with the basic one for at least a few more cycles before the advanced torture begins.  



> WHAT!??? How about a trade?


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> You should change yours more often.. maybe some shirtless pics!



   i agree  but keep this one for a while. i love the smile 

do i get a freebee


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> WHAT!???  How about a trade?



No charge for you hun, but a trade sounds better!


----------



## J'Bo (Jul 9, 2004)

what about me? i want a freebee


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2004)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> what about me? i want a freebee



Now do you????????????


----------



## kvyd (Jul 9, 2004)

I was a devotee before my surgery, and soon will be again.  I like the new pic kinda modest, but gotta have that arm in there


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 9, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thanks TaPo, but what Tank is trying to say, is that you came up with an excellent "version" of P/RR/S, and I agree, as I told you on the VPXforums. And anytime you impress Tank, you have impressed ONE BIG MOFO!


----
rest intervals 2-3 min tops
my bdy ft has stayed at 13.6 % my bdy wt when i started 221and now at 225. the only cardio i do is 15 min HIIT after the wts.
pro 375-400 grams
carbs 150 to 250[this varies]
fats 40/50 efa grams[raw almonds/n/p/b or Udo's choice.
10-15 sat[venison keeps this low]
TaPo31 came up with the above program. i made a few changes, but i love the results!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Bcaa's 20 before,during and after.....it has been a tad costly, but for what its worth at 41, what the hell!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 9, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> ----
> rest intervals 2-3 min tops
> my bdy ft has stayed at 13.6 % my bdy wt when i started 221and now at 225. the only cardio i do is 15 min HIIT after the wts.
> pro 375-400 grams
> ...


and BTW, no f'ing sugar!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 9, 2004)

Be intense when you try this program! I'm not being a smart ass when i say it, but most programs fail to do intensity. Big dogs are on he porch for a reason!!!!!


----------



## TaPo31 (Jul 9, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thanks TaPo, but what Tank is trying to say, is that you came up with an excellent "version" of P/RR/S, and I agree, as I told you on the VPXforums. And anytime you impress Tank, you have impressed ONE BIG MOFO!




I know, and what I was trying to say is that I am very happy that I could impress Tank.


----------



## Deadly13 (Jul 9, 2004)

Im 5'7 160 poundz
Bench 310
Squat 410
Deadlift 560
Someone help me by reply'ing and telling if their good numberz to have bein a young 17 ,,,,,


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2004)

Deadly13 said:
			
		

> Im 5'7 160 poundz
> Bench 310
> Squat 410
> Deadlift 560
> Someone help me by reply'ing and telling if their good numberz to have bein a young 17 ,,,,,



If these are truly your lifts at your weight and age you may be primed to be one of the best powerlifters of all time.


----------



## gopro (Jul 9, 2004)

kvyd said:
			
		

> I was a devotee before my surgery, and soon will be again.  I like the new pic kinda modest, but gotta have that arm in there



Thanks kvyd


----------



## aztecwolf (Jul 9, 2004)

dude, i think my arms just grew a 1/4 of an inch each after my first shock week


----------



## Rissole (Jul 10, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Rissole is already using the revised P and RR week as outlined in the P/RR/S thread I put up here a while back. He loves it. But it is only for the very advanced. Soon, there will be lots more info on the new program.


Wow did i miss a thread 
I am your Aussie contingent for P/RR/S which i have been doing now for 2yrs and am now implimenting prtII.
I am consistantly being asked questions and being accused of "being on it" but the problem with Aussies is they think they can do it all themselves, their way..... FOOLS!!
I have been knocked for using this programme by a very close friend who is a personal trainer but he likes to do things his way and only glanced at it. He can stick it 
Well, i have only really been lifting for 2 1/2 yrs and at 5'8" and 187lb with about 10%bf i think i'm doin pretty damn good  One of his clients the same hieght as me competed under 70kg class last comp..... pfffft   thats 154lb.... 
My training partner Ryan also loves it, he is a very tall ectomorph and has put on about 30lb of clean mucle in 1yr  I train him hard 
In short i have found Eric to be an increadible person that gives all of his time (which he has none of) to those that are willing. What an amazing depth of talent that he has, and still has to be uncovered.
You the man "Go-d-Pro"   
I love this programme and would never do anything else... 
Devoted?? YES!! Committed?? YES!! Sold out?? YES!!
Some might say infatuated......  P/RR/S Infatuation.... My journal


----------



## Tank316 (Jul 11, 2004)




----------



## Eros (Jul 11, 2004)

I have found this program to be great. I have been training for almost 1 year now, i'm 18 and stateted off just doing what i was advised by others to do (routine wise), usually 4-5 sets per exercise, 3 exercises per bodypart for my workouts. This worked great for a while, put on some size then everyhting came to a standstill. Now on this program for about 1 month and have found great strengh increases, some weight gain. 

Love this program, many thanks to Eric.

I also have a question, due to the changing nature of this routine, after a certain period (say 6months) is it advised to change to another routine?


----------



## Paynne (Jul 11, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I love this programme and would never do anything else...
> Devoted?? YES!! Committed?? YES!! Sold out?? YES!!
> Some might say infatuated......  P/RR/S Infatuation.... My journal



But how do you feel about the program Ris?


----------



## Rissole (Jul 11, 2004)

Eros said:
			
		

> I also have a question, due to the changing nature of this routine, after a certain period (say 6months) is it advised to change to another routine?


Thats the beauty of this programme Eros, you dont have to change because of the variation you get. It's "self changing". Tank and i have been using this for over 2 yrs now and are still getting fanstic results.



			
				Paynne said:
			
		

> But how do you feel about the program Ris?


Ahhhhh  It's ok......


----------



## gopro (Jul 12, 2004)

aztecwolf said:
			
		

> dude, i think my arms just grew a 1/4 of an inch each after my first shock week



AWESOME!


----------



## gopro (Jul 12, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wow did i miss a thread
> I am your Aussie contingent for P/RR/S which i have been doing now for 2yrs and am now implimenting prtII.
> I am consistantly being asked questions and being accused of "being on it" but the problem with Aussies is they think they can do it all themselves, their way..... FOOLS!!
> I have been knocked for using this programme by a very close friend who is a personal trainer but he likes to do things his way and only glanced at it. He can stick it
> ...



What can I say? Your words are incredible! I cannot thank you enough for posting such amazing things about me and my program. You are a true friend.


----------



## gopro (Jul 12, 2004)

Eros said:
			
		

> I have found this program to be great. I have been training for almost 1 year now, i'm 18 and stateted off just doing what i was advised by others to do (routine wise), usually 4-5 sets per exercise, 3 exercises per bodypart for my workouts. This worked great for a while, put on some size then everyhting came to a standstill. Now on this program for about 1 month and have found great strengh increases, some weight gain.
> 
> Love this program, many thanks to Eric.
> 
> I also have a question, due to the changing nature of this routine, after a certain period (say 6months) is it advised to change to another routine?



Thanks for that Eros. Due to the cyclical nature of this program, there is actually no need to switch off of it. I have been on it for 4 years and Rissole now for 2 straight years.

That said, if for any reason you want to take a break from it, go right ahead. You can always come back to it if you ever wish to.


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 13, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wow did i miss a thread
> I am your Aussie contingent for P/RR/S which i have been doing now for 2yrs and am now implimenting prtII.
> I am consistantly being asked questions and being accused of "being on it" but the problem with Aussies is they think they can do it all themselves, their way..... FOOLS!!
> I have been knocked for using this programme by a very close friend who is a personal trainer but he likes to do things his way and only glanced at it. He can stick it
> ...



Eric and Rissy sitting in a tree K I S S I N G!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sapphire (Jul 13, 2004)

Ok Ok I am just jealous....


----------



## nikegurl (Jul 13, 2004)

I just started up last night.  I'm going to get a new journal up and running later today.


----------



## gopro (Jul 13, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I just started up last night.  I'm going to get a new journal up and running later today.


----------



## Terok`Nor (Jul 14, 2004)

hmm time to goto the other side and try >6 rep sets and direct arm work...which I haven't done before...this seems like a good way to start....ok done


----------



## Tank316 (Aug 31, 2004)

*bump!!!!!* for a reason


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

And what reason would that be Mr Schaaf.... hmmmmm.....


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> And what reason would that be Mr Schaaf.... hmmmmm.....


   oh you know me Riss,just have to bump something!!


----------



## Rissole (Sep 1, 2004)

Yes, well you just be careful while your doing that Mr.....


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 1, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Yes, well you just be careful while your doing that Mr.....


Yea Tank don't you see them guns in that avi, you wouldn't wanna piss that guy off or he'll unleash em on ya.   

Hey riss you have a permit for those things, they could be dangerous


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Tanks could never piss me off  He's got such a cute widdle puppy....
My guns  It's all smoke and mirrors DB


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 2, 2004)

DeadBolt said:
			
		

> Yea Tank don't you see them guns in that avi, you wouldn't wanna piss that guy off or he'll unleash em on ya.
> 
> Hey riss you have a permit for those things, they could be dangerous


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Tanks could never piss me off  He's got such a cute widdle puppy....
> My guns  It's all smoke and mirrors DB


smoke and mirrors was my trick, you cant use my trick!


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 2, 2004)

*i wanted everybody to chime in again, just checking on their progress!!!*


----------



## Rissole (Sep 2, 2004)

Progress.... hmmm let me see.... 
Cutting hard and still putting on muscle...... must be using p/rr/s


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 2, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Progress.... hmmm let me see....
> Cutting hard and still putting on muscle...... must be using p/rr/s


thats what i'm talkin' bout!!!!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 2, 2004)

I'm in!!!

P/RR/S


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 2, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *i wanted everybody to chime in again, just checking on their progress!!!*



Gettin' Thick and Beefy!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 2, 2004)

I love my P/RR/S family!


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 2, 2004)

Tank316 said:
			
		

> *i wanted everybody to chime in again, just checking on their progress!!!*



I've been using p/rr/s for 8 weeks now and I'm a fan for sure.


----------



## Phred (Sep 2, 2004)

I have been using he p/rr/s for several months now.  I am tweeking it still.  My last 4 weeks (and for the foreseeable future) has been rr/p/rr/s.  I have increased some of the number of sets here and there (my tweeking).  In fact when I repeat the RR week I perform the same exercises, howver I change up the exercise order.  With the exeption of my forearms, I have DOMS in a muscle on any given day.  It is a great feeling.  Before trying p/rr/s I would get DOMS only once in a while.  I was on a more power type program.  Today, my legs are sore and so is my upper back. And I worked them Monday and Tuesday.  No complaints at all from my end.


----------



## gopro (Sep 2, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> I've been using p/rr/s for 8 weeks now and I'm a fan for sure.



Glad you're liking it NG!


----------



## fantasma62 (Sep 3, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I'm in!!!
> 
> P/RR/S


I am going into my 4th week of P/RR/S and I am noticing the difference both in endurance and strength. My gains in strength are hard for me to believe. Looking forward to continuing on....


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 3, 2004)

fantasma62 said:
			
		

> I am going into my 4th week of P/RR/S and I am noticing the difference both in endurance and strength. My gains in strength are hard for me to believe. Looking forward to continuing on....



Hey fantasma62 believe it lol.  It is almost unreal sometimes on how much stronger you get using this entire system.  Weights just keep going up and up, I haven't even hit many platues yet either.  I remember when I first started I would have never imagined I would have gotten this much stronger with p/rr/s.....don't worry the road to come is a very very nice thing you will definatly enjoy the weeks to come.


----------



## Julz (Sep 3, 2004)

I've been a lurker here for a while, reading the various training successes y'all have. This looks really good, and is completely different from what I've been doing for the last 19 yrs. Gonna start tonight and see where this takes me, but it looks great and lots of you have had tremendous success with this plan.


----------



## Diehard007 (Sep 4, 2004)

just finished the 1st 3 weeks of p/rr/s.

I love it.  
back to power week on monday


----------



## M.J.H. (Sep 4, 2004)

I am getting so tired of reading about P/RR/S. I think I am going to to have to give it a shot.

I have never seen an entire forum so devoted to one program before. So it obviously has some kind of promise. I tried it once in the past for about a week and kicked it to the curb, I am not sure why. Basically because everyone on WBB was bashing it. 

It's time that I give it a real shot.

gopro, check your PM's.


----------



## DeadBolt (Sep 5, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I am getting so tired of reading about P/RR/S. I think I am going to to have to give it a shot.
> 
> I have never seen an entire forum so devoted to one program before. So it obviously has some kind of promise. I tried it once in the past for about a week and kicked it to the curb, I am not sure why. Basically because everyone on WBB was bashing it.
> 
> ...


Theres a reason why everyone here uses it, but shhh its a secret......._it works!_   Its not for everyone but I love the routine.  Never experinced something like this and it really keeps the body guessing because I am forever sore.  And if there are any doubts or are curious about anything there are several journals out there devouted to it, mine, gwcaton's, rissole, tank, ......it just keeps going on and on.  Fell free to visit them and read at your leisure or post any comments/questions.


----------



## Tank316 (Sep 5, 2004)

MonStar said:
			
		

> I am getting so tired of reading about P/RR/S. I think I am going to to have to give it a shot.
> 
> I have never seen an entire forum so devoted to one program before. So it obviously has some kind of promise. I tried it once in the past for about a week and kicked it to the curb, I am not sure why. Basically because everyone on WBB was bashing it.
> 
> ...


thats because people over there were so anti Gp!!!!
he DOES know his shiznit when it comes to training,diet,cardio and being a friend!!!!!


----------



## Premiere (Sep 5, 2004)

i've been doing p/rr/s for about 2 months now ... and absolutely love it!! i've seen gains in everything ... altho it's hard for me to even workout now due to school and work ... i make time on my days off and weekends ... but i must say ... I LOVE IT!! havent done shock yet ... i do p/p/rr


----------



## gopro (Sep 6, 2004)

Thanks to everyone that has commented in this thread...some over and over. Trust me, I don't take this lightly and TRULY appreciate it. P/RR/S has provided me with the best gains of my life...with the exception of my first year or two of training...and has been my most successful tool for helping my clients to date. I am easily able to tweak the program to fit in with beginners, intermediate and advanced trainees, as well as for athletes in most sports, weekend warriors, powerlifters (that also wish to look "bodybuilder-like), and especially bodybuilding competitors.

I have been tweaking and revising the program over the past few years and will soon be releasing a series of articles on the program, probably for Ironman magazine. I will also be doing a website for P/RR/S and will be doing specialized programs and selling products on it. I have alot of ideas and will soon hopefully have the time to pursue them all.

Thanks again for all of your support...especially to members of "Team Gopro!"


----------



## bludevil (Sep 7, 2004)

I'm on my last 3 week cycle of 9 weeks. I've been able to up my weights in all lifts. Usually for other routines I start plateuing after 6-8 weeks. I've noticed really good results with legs. Thanks, GP.


----------



## Paynne (Sep 7, 2004)

Still seeing gains here.


----------



## gopro (Sep 7, 2004)

Thanks blue and paynee! Keep rocking and rolling!


----------



## Sapphire (Sep 7, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Thanks to everyone that has commented in this thread...some over and over. Trust me, I don't take this lightly and TRULY appreciate it. P/RR/S has provided me with the best gains of my life...with the exception of my first year or two of training...and has been my most successful tool for helping my clients to date. I am easily able to tweak the program to fit in with beginners, intermediate and advanced trainees, as well as for athletes in most sports, weekend warriors, powerlifters (that also wish to look "bodybuilder-like), and especially bodybuilding competitors.
> 
> I have been tweaking and revising the program over the past few years and will soon be releasing a series of articles on the program, probably for Ironman magazine. I will also be doing a website for P/RR/S and will be doing specialized programs and selling products on it. I have alot of ideas and will soon hopefully have the time to pursue them all.
> 
> Thanks again for all of your support...especially to members of "Team Gopro!"



We LOVE you GP!!


----------



## gopro (Sep 7, 2004)

Sapphire said:
			
		

> We LOVE you GP!!



  @ Sapphy


----------



## nikegurl (Sep 7, 2004)

i'm doing well with p/rr/s and while i LOVE getting stronger - i especially like the mental side of the program and having 3 different types of training weeks to keep things from getting boring or stale.  plus - once you get going it's easy to adjust each workout as needed (not feeling the incline bench press machine?  use the hammer strength etc etc)


----------



## gopro (Sep 8, 2004)

nikegurl said:
			
		

> i'm doing well with p/rr/s and while i LOVE getting stronger - i especially like the mental side of the program and having 3 different types of training weeks to keep things from getting boring or stale.  plus - once you get going it's easy to adjust each workout as needed (not feeling the incline bench press machine?  use the hammer strength etc etc)



Great post NG! Thanks for that!


----------



## ALIENEGYPT (Sep 8, 2004)

I've been following p/rr/s since December of last year.  I have been a novice weightlifter since the age of 16.  In less than a year, I have seen: rapid gains in size (especially in problem muscle groups), the most strength gain from any program I've followed (my flat dumbbell presses have increased by 30 lbs./Leg Press by 270lbs.), sustained enthusiasm as I have not once deviated from the methods of this program.  In short, this has been the most effective philosophy I have utilized in my 12 years of lifting.  I don't believe I can thank GoPro enough for his sharing of knowledge and continued help.  Good luck my friend!


----------



## gopro (Sep 8, 2004)

ALIENEGYPT said:
			
		

> I've been following p/rr/s since December of last year.  I have been a novice weightlifter since the age of 16.  In less than a year, I have seen: rapid gains in size (especially in problem muscle groups), the most strength gain from any program I've followed (my flat dumbbell presses have increased by 30 lbs./Leg Press by 270lbs.), sustained enthusiasm as I have not once deviated from the methods of this program.  In short, this has been the most effective philosophy I have utilized in my 12 years of lifting.  I don't believe I can thank GoPro enough for his sharing of knowledge and continued help.  Good luck my friend!



And I don't think that I can thank YOU enough for this post! I am flattered by your words and hope that the gains continue to come for you.


----------



## Rissole (Nov 2, 2004)

Bump.... 
How are ya'll


----------



## KarlW (Nov 3, 2004)

Hi all,

I've come back to the gym after a year off. I used P/RR/S before my break for about 6 months and guess what I'm going  back into now. Yup P/RR/S......now in Shock week.

Shock Week for Thighs:

Leg Extension / Lunges >> 2 x 8-10
Single Leg Press >> 1 x 8-10 drop 8-10 drop 8-10
Squats >> 1 x 20
Standing Leg Curl / Dumbell Stiff Leg Deadlift >> 2 x 8-10
Single Lying Leg Curl >> 1 x 8-10 drop 8-10 

Oooouch !!!!!!!!!!

Gopro, the thing I genuinely love about this routine is it's flexibility. As long as you follow the basic principles and you come to understand physiology and how to incorporate the multitude of exercises available, this routine can keep you going, well, for years.

On the subject of crowded gym. Yes you need to think and re-think how to adapt exercises and equipment to suit. However, there's always a way!.

thanks heaps
Karl


----------



## gopro (Nov 3, 2004)

KarlW said:
			
		

> Hi all,
> 
> I've come back to the gym after a year off. I used P/RR/S before my break for about 6 months and guess what I'm going  back into now. Yup P/RR/S......now in Shock week.
> 
> ...



Karl, thanks so much for this testimonial. 

***Soon I will be creating a website specifically devoted to P/RR/S and will be including as many of these testimonials as possible. I thank all of you again for your contributions to this***


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 3, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Bump....
> How are ya'll


Gees the guy comes back and starts posting everywhere just so we can see his 6pack....  ....j/k Riss your the best!

All is well, strength is increasing and counting the days I can squat/deadlift again.  Lookin for the big boy numbers once I start on em again!


----------



## King Silverback (Nov 3, 2004)

You might not remember me, but you took the time and helped me out, I'm currently in my 2nd week, however with your advice I am doing p/rr/rr/s/rr/rr/p/rr/rr/s etc. And I must say, I really appreciate your help and your program is Incredible!!!    
I will be using your program to prepare for my second BB competition!!!


----------



## Tank316 (Nov 3, 2004)




----------



## rockcrest (Nov 3, 2004)

still going strong on the workout


----------



## gopro (Nov 3, 2004)

Archangel said:
			
		

> You might not remember me, but you took the time and helped me out, I'm currently in my 2nd week, however with your advice I am doing p/rr/rr/s/rr/rr/p/rr/rr/s etc. And I must say, I really appreciate your help and your program is Incredible!!!
> I will be using your program to prepare for my second BB competition!!!



I ABSOLUTELY remember you an am so glad you are doing well with the program! Thanks for your words...you will be included in the website writeup for sure!


----------



## gopro (Nov 3, 2004)

rockcrest said:
			
		

> still going strong on the workout


----------



## topolo (Nov 3, 2004)

Oh yeah.............I am now using the p/rr/s routine for chest, bi's and tri's. I am on week 4.
I hope this makes me a devotee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## rockcrest (Nov 4, 2004)

topolo said:
			
		

> Oh yeah.............I am now using the p/rr/s routine for chest, bi's and tri's. I am on week 4.
> I hope this makes me a devotee!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



gotta work legs & shoulders into the routine...those ones are killer


----------



## topolo (Nov 4, 2004)

I'm too scared


----------



## Randy (Nov 4, 2004)

gopro said:
			
		

> Slowly but surely I am trying to do a website, book (or series of articles), and much more with P/RR/S. Heck, Tank already has T-shirts covered, LOL! (You rock Tank)!
> 
> If you are a P/RR/S user, let me know in this thread as I will try to make you all part of the website in some way. Or, if you have suggestions about a site...or if you are a website builder...let me know.
> 
> In addition, use this thread to share anything about P/RR/S that you wish. Let this thread evolve in any way you like.


Do you have to ask about my involvement Gopro?


----------



## Du (Nov 4, 2004)

Ill start Monday, does that count?


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2004)

du510 said:
			
		

> Ill start Monday, does that count?



Well, first you have to see if you like it before you can be a devotee!


----------



## gopro (Nov 5, 2004)

Randy said:
			
		

> Do you have to ask about my involvement Gopro?



Nope


----------



## Rissole (Nov 8, 2004)

Here's a note:
I trained legs last Monday..... when i climbed out of bed on Sunday i could still feel the twinge.... oh well.... thats shock week for ya


----------



## DeadBolt (Nov 8, 2004)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Here's a note:
> I trained legs last Monday..... when i climbed out of bed on Sunday i could still feel the twinge.... oh well.... thats shock week for ya


I feel ya Riss, those damn shock sessions are killer sometimes lol.  I am taking a few weeks off from legs b/c of my knee but I know once I go back its going to be painfull...in a good way!

*du510* Give it a few weeks and try it out.  Dont stop after just a week or so...you need to really give it time to work its magic, I think you'll like it just fine!


----------

